# New here with a few questions



## andrea (Dec 16, 2009)

hi, everyone! I'm new around here and I have a couple of questions, if you don't mind. 

4 years ago I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism secondary to graves disease. I was on methimazole and toprol and after 2 years, I was asymptomatic for 2 years. Recently I began exhibiting a lot of the symptoms of Grave's Disease again and my doctor decided to check my levels sooner than normal (I've been tested every 6 months). 3 months ago, my TSH was 5.445. At the lab who does my results, normal is up to 5.5. Anyway, yesterday my TSH results came back at 11.919. So, now my thyroid has gone from extremely overactive, to normal, to underactive. And, of course, my regular doctor is out of the office this week and I don't have an appointment until next Thurs, so that's why I'm hoping to get a few answers here!

1. Exactly HOW underactive is a TSH 11.9? My T-4 Free was 0.9 if that helps any.

2. I am extremely underweight and I can't seem to gain weight to save my life. I'm 24 years old, 5'2 and I weigh 90lbs. I had a baby 5 months ago and I lost all of the weight (30lbs) within the first 2 weeks. My weight loss has been very rapid and I'm struggling to maintain this weight. I thought that hypothyroidism caused weight gain? Is it possible that there is something more going on?

3. The fatigue is KILLING me. I've never been so tired in my life. I'm having trouble functioning on a basic level. Please tell me once I begin treatment, this gets better!?

4. My anxiety has been out of control lately. That coupled with the fatigue and never ending headaches is really taking it's toll. Are these all 'normal' symptoms that go hand in hand with Hashi's? Would thyroid medications rectify the anxiety/headaches/depression, or would I need to go on separate medications for each separate symptom?

Any insight any of you have is greatly appreciated! Thanks for taking the time to read my ramblings.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello and welcome.

The good news is that you are not at death's door with those numbers. My TSH has been between 7 and 21 for the last 8 years with a similar T4. And yes, I too feel like crap.

I am curious about the anxiety however. Are you saying you are NOTICABLY more anxious now that you are hypo than you were when hyper?

One of my biggest symptoms is this hyper-like feeling - always anxious, edgey, etc and according to the doctor I am hypo yet I have high TSI which indicates Graves' / hyper.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

andrea said:


> hi, everyone! I'm new around here and I have a couple of questions, if you don't mind.
> 
> 4 years ago I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism secondary to graves disease. I was on methimazole and toprol and after 2 years, I was asymptomatic for 2 years. Recently I began exhibiting a lot of the symptoms of Grave's Disease again and my doctor decided to check my levels sooner than normal (I've been tested every 6 months). 3 months ago, my TSH was 5.445. At the lab who does my results, normal is up to 5.5. Anyway, yesterday my TSH results came back at 11.919. So, now my thyroid has gone from extremely overactive, to normal, to underactive. And, of course, my regular doctor is out of the office this week and I don't have an appointment until next Thurs, so that's why I'm hoping to get a few answers here!
> 
> ...


Sometimes the TSH, FT3 and FT4 just plain do not tell the story. Especially if the antibodies' are wreaking havoc. It appears lab wise that you are hypo but I doubt that. I have seen this happen before. The doc really should have run the FREE T3 also. Why? Because I think your FT4 is converting to FT3 really fast and I would bet any money the FT3 would have been high. There is a lag time w/ the TSH in such instances.

What antibodies' tests has the doctor run?

If I may suggest these?

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab.

You can look all of the above up here so you know what they are for........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------

